# Cub Cadet leaking from augers!



## JoeBriss (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi folks, just received my new cub cadet 2X24 
CubCadetCanada - 2X? 24 - 720958

During my shopping, I've noticed few models leaking from the augers central parts in the stores... I didnt choose the brand because for me it's bad quality ( well, i have few knowledges in mechanics so when it's leaking, it's not a good start!!!)

When i was unpacking my new machine, I've noticed the leak on my new cub cadet!!!!!! ****

Should I be worried? SHould I ask a new machine?

thanks
Pic below, click url

thanks!

https://ibb.co/ee62Wb
https://ibb.co/eCHnxG
https://ibb.co/cSRajw
https://ibb.co/fGio4w


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

lol. thats mtd quality for you leaking right out of the crate, looks like they didnt put rtv all the way around the gearbox. if i were you i would return it and get something else if not it should be covered under warranty


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might want to clean it up and then check to see if maybe they spilled some filling it or if it is indeed coming from between the two cases. Should be covered under warranty but I'd also let the folks you bought it from know in case you choose to return it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

. . . and you thought you were getting the better machine. 

Toro or Ariens would be 'better', but now that you have it, I would clean up the oil and see if it continues to leak. As stated, it could be some spillage from filling the gear box (blue plug).


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with a Cub Cadet! I would do as the others said though and wipe down the gear box and keep an eye on it for a day or two.
Also pop the blue plug out and check the level of the fluid in the gear box. It looks like it is possible that it may have been over filled. I use a piece of clear plastic tubing to check mine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you might just want to take it back where you bought it from and at least get one that's not leaking


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

That looks like a pretty sloppy application of RTV sealant when they were assembling the gear box. Never ceases to amaze me what qualifies as quality control on the assembly line these days. Back in the day something that looked like that would never have been put on a machine in the first place, it would have wound up in the rework bin!


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just a note here to the OP. On these models they put lube on the bushings between the augers. There is a bushing next to the gearbox on each side. You may be seeing the lube oil that was applied to these bushings dripping down on the gear box. Mine had a lot of this heavy oil around all of these bushings. The gear box is filled with 00 grease.


----------



## JoeBriss (Jan 3, 2018)

I asked Cub Cadet and a local repair shop and both gave me the same info:

That 2 phases gearbox is filled with grease and not oil. When the snowblower is stacked for a while, grease and oil separate themselve and that's why you can have a small leak. When you restart engine, the grease and oil are remixed and should not leak again. 

I've cleaned up the box and used it and i'm watching the situation. If it's leaking again, warranty will take care of that. 

Actually, i'm very satisfied of my new snow blower... it's enought powerfull for me and reach all my needs ( I only have a 18 x 25 driveway...!)

Keeping you in touch!


----------

